# Fat Guy Yak?



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Hello all!
I am new to the kayaking scene. So new, in fact, that I don't even own one yet. But, that's why I'm here. 
I'm just now getting back into fishing after a many year break. Initially, I wanted to get a smallish boat to putt around in rivers/bays. After using a friends kayak a few weeks ago, doing a bit of research on kayak fishing and lots of thought, I have decided to skip buying a hole in the water and go for a kayak.
I'm having trouble deciding what kind/size of kayak I need/want to get. I am fat. Big boy fat. Five foot 10. Three hundred pounds. What size kayak should I be looking at? The one I was using was a 13 ft Malibu of some kind. It seemed fairly stable and handled well. Also...at first...I was intending on buying a used yak. But, as I am researching, I think I may opt for a new unit. I'm really interested in the Native Propels, Hobie Mirages and NuCanoes. So, tell me to lose some weight and talk to me about a good entry point for doing some river/bay/sound fishing in a kayak.


----------



## Pomps'n'Pigs (Dec 31, 2013)

It was a Malibu Xfactor. It's a barge but that is what it takes to float my fat ass.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

check out the jackson big rig or the big tuna.


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

I keep seeing this ad on Craigslist:
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/bod/4625254255.html
Anyone know about this Vibe Kayak company? Looks like a pretty good deal for entry level.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Save yourself some money and go with a Pro Angler 14. Youll eventually get one any way.


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

That looks like a nice one. 3k is a bit steep for me at this point. I really want to stay below 2k.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Save yourself some money and go with a Pro Angler 14. Youll eventually get one any way.



This... Just look on craigslist or the for sale forum on here... you can find a good used one for around $2000-$2300.. 

The PA 14 was my first "fishing kayak" that I bought and haven't looked back... only downside is it's damn heavy


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4618601587.html
*http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/4584513829.html
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4626356232.html
*


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

What's the thought on the Propel vs. Mirage?

http://www.nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=52


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Propel has reverse where the mirage does not... only bad thing is when you get into shallow water the propel drive will have to come out of there so you don't run a ground... the mirage drive you can push all the way in one direction and it will flatten against the bottom of the boat


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

my advise.. go to your local yak shop or call and ask about demoing a few models... they are usually more than happy to let you do so


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hate to state what's already been stated but the Hobie or Native peddle drives are worth the coin


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I haven't been in a Hobie but I love my Native Slayer Propel. I fish mostly inshore and will likely sell my last motor boat because the slayer is just so much fun to fish out of. My progression went Pelican 12' icon, Wilderness Ride 135 and then to the Slayer all in a matter of 12 monthes. Love every day I get to fish out of the Slayer.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

PhatCat said:


> I keep seeing this ad on Craigslist:
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/bod/4625254255.html
> Anyone know about this Vibe Kayak company? Looks like a pretty good deal for entry level.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f75/here/


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

I think I have decided to initially buy something cheap and used from Craigslist. And I'm going to save my new boat dollars for this:

Jackson Kraken


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Good Idea... the Kraken is brand new and looks like a pretty sweet BTB yak


----------



## AL_Josh (Aug 14, 2014)

I am 6'-5" 265 and have a Ride 135 and a Native Slayer. Both are stable enough for me to stand in. And I happen to have a Ride 135 for sale. 


Josh


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Josh, That's a nice ride you got. Just saw your post in the other forum.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What?!?! No mention of the Ocean Kayaks Prowler Big Game?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm 5' 10" & 250#, I have a OK Prowler 13 & even with gear I'm not even near it's max payload of 400/450#.


----------

